# NAS Pensacola 5-18 (in the AM)



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Well, I caught a few fish from "Charlie Pier" this morning. There was some sort of "fund raiser", so by donating $10, you had full access to the pier that normally is restricted. Everyone seemed to have enjoyed themselves. I know *I* did! 

I caught 3 red snapper, only one was legal (16 1/2 in), so the others went back in. I also caught a nice grouper (12 in). 

Fish_5_18

If someone can tell me what the other 9 fish I caught are (no, I'm NOT talking about my toes), I'd definitely appreciate it. They have some teeth in their mouth, and are quite aggressive, as well as full of meat! Unique black spot just before their tail on all of them. I normally only keep 1 or 2 pan fish, but these things were heavy... Oh! I did catch 2 BIG (almost 10 in) spot, but gave them away.

Mystery


Everything was caught on shrimp. Missed "something" on a pinfish , but I never saw it, just saw my heavy rod bent as far as I've ever seen it, and drag whistlin... then <pop> 

Everyone was using different bait, mullet, squid, shrimp, etc... and some caught grouper (saw one 4-5 pounder), some caught flounder (I saw 3 keeper, but no HUGE ones)...

GREAT DAY for me, hope everyone else got out there this weekend.

THE Fishing Squid


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I got Skunked today but the weather was great.  
Im looking into your Mystery catch of the day  
I was thinking this but I can't tell from your PIC what the dorsal fin looks like??
http://www.floridasaltwater.com/baitfish/spot_tail_pinfish.htm 

Keep the feet out next time OK .


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thats what it is : http://core.ecu.edu/biol/nortons/NCFishes/BonyFish/Sparidae/SpottailPinfish/SpottailPinfish.html


----------



## Reid (May 30, 2003)

Pinfish. One heck of a baitfish!!


----------

